# Giant Stem Star nut



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey Guys,
I know that most people will tell you that you use a compression plug with carbon and a starnut with aluminum. Well for 2013 Giant has released a Starnut for their bikes. Your LBS should be able to contact giant and request it, they haven't really started shipping them yet, since they are hard to come by, but my LBS was able to get Giant to send them one for me at no charge. 

Here is what it looks like installed. They have also released Carbon headset spacers for OD2, but those aren't shipping yet either lol.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

By starnut, you mean the nut that is fixed inside the steerer tube, instead of a compression plug? 

I just got a '13 TCR SL4, but it did not come with that three-prong cap at the top of the steerer. It's just a flat, solid piece. FWIW, my TCR did come with carbon spacers.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

correct, the compression plug can be removed and the star nut put in its place. 

Nice on the carbon spacers... I'm waiting for them to ship them as a purchasable part.

Ask your LBS to contact Giant to see if they will send you the Carbon Star Nut.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

r1lee said:


> correct, the compression plug can be removed and the star nut put in its place.
> 
> Nice on the carbon spacers... I'm waiting for them to ship them as a purchasable part.
> 
> Ask your LBS to contact Giant to see if they will send you the Carbon Star Nut.



What s the advantage of doing this?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

darwinosx said:


> What s the advantage of doing this?


Exactly. Why?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

No advantage aside from weight. Giant created the starnut to reduce weight. I think the difference was about 60-70g.

I wouldn't have done it if there was a cost, but it was free.


----------

